# Revoke a UAE Power of Attorney



## Nic82 (Dec 16, 2014)

Der all, I would like to revoke/cancell a power of Attorney given in Dubai, does anyone knows where I have to go for this and how much it will cost?

Thx in advance


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

POAs have to be cancelled through Dubai Courts, I believe.


----------



## Nic82 (Dec 16, 2014)

Thank you BedouGirl, I will try there


----------



## nmodha (Dec 20, 2014)

You need to approach the Dubai notary office with the original power of attorney and passport copies of both parties and apply for revocation of power of attorney


----------



## Nic82 (Dec 16, 2014)

Thank you nmodha, I did so  thank you


----------



## thedarkknight999 (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi nModha, 

What if you don't have passport copies of the Attorney ? Can I still cancel the Power of Attorney ?


----------

